# Lea Quarry, Shropshire - Oct 2010



## evilnoodle (Oct 21, 2010)

Wenlock Edge is a 16 mile escarpment that started life as a coral reef south of the equator millions of years ago.Today it is probably one of Britains best fossil-rich natural featues and is in the hands of the National Trust. It is formed from a thick band of limestone on which sits extensive woodland which acts as a haven for an abundance of local wildlife.
The limestone was used for many local buildings, such as Wenlock Priory.
There have been many quarries in this area, some now ancient and overgrown, some still working.

Now that Lea Quarry has finished its working life (approximately 3 years ago), the plan, apparently, is to allow it to return to nature and become parkland for the use of walkers and fossil hunters.

Bardon Aggregates worked the quarry and had a good working relationship with local geologists in studying the stone and fossils. Evidence of this could be found in the reception building,

















There was so much stuff left in the buildings, it looked as though the workers were expecting to be back the next day!































Not sure these were regulation safety footwear though 






Conveyors and silos































The stunning, bright, lagoon-blue water of the settling pool is caused as the partially dissolved minerals turn the water slightly opaque, reflecting the light.
















The garage and workshops
















And a tiny chapel close by seems to have been used as extra storage by the quarry.











Visited with Judderman62


----------



## wherever i may roam (Oct 21, 2010)

Thats ace noods,nice one


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 21, 2010)

oooh you got some belting shots there - nice one


----------



## ceejam (Oct 22, 2010)

Judderman62 said:


> oooh you got some belting shots there - nice one



yep, there are some crackers, love the colours in a lot of the shots.


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 22, 2010)

Cheers, me dears


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 22, 2010)

That's a great quarry. Some great stuff remaining there and a bonus with the little chapel too...fabulous find, eviln. 
I had to laugh at the first two pics mind, as they look a bit like my storeroom where I've got boxes and baskets full of my stone and fossil collection. I'd have had a field day looking at those.


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 22, 2010)

Geologists and gold high heels  That really does make you think 

I have a huge interest in geology and hope those specimens will find a good home. Many a time I have cracked open rocks on a Dorset beach. Amazes me that a rock can hold a snap shot of life on earth hundreds of millions years ago. 

Excellent post and good shots thanks.


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 22, 2010)

Some nice photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## KooK. (Oct 22, 2010)

very cool, nice report.


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 22, 2010)

saw this place in the summer when walking along Wenlock edge. Wish I'd stopped and had a look now


----------



## El Supremo (Oct 22, 2010)

[QUOTE=Foxylady; I had to laugh at the first two pics mind, as they look a bit like my storeroom where I've got boxes and baskets full of my stone and fossil collection. 

Sounds like under my bed  Back yard also awash with rocks/shale awaiting splitting, after trip to North East coast earlier in year.

Hydealfred- I hearby lay claim to those gold high heels  They wouldn't fit "Mrs El" but i reckon they might fit me 

Great report btw, love the chapel


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## jonney (Oct 23, 2010)

evilnoodle said:


>



nice photo's noodle. The keys in photo 8 are a bit special, they are high security keys for the explosive stores


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 23, 2010)

jonney said:


> nice photo's noodle. The keys in photo 8 are a bit special, they are high security keys for the explosive stores



Mine are currently uploading to flickr so hopefully will be up tomorrow if I have time


----------



## jonney (Oct 23, 2010)

Judderman62 said:


> Mine are currently uploading to flickr so hopefully will be up tomorrow if I have time



look forward to seeing them judderman. I used to work in the stone industry so love seeing quarries


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 23, 2010)

jonney said:


> look forward to seeing them judderman. I used to work in the stone industry so love seeing quarries



I've visited about 3 quarries now and really enjoy going round them


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 23, 2010)

jonney said:


> nice photo's noodle. The keys in photo 8 are a bit special, they are high security keys for the explosive stores



Are they really? I thought they looked a bit good. They were in a strongroom.......well it had a metal door and sensors and stuff........but then the wall was just a stud wall and someone had pushed a hole through it......so it wasn't that strong after all


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 23, 2010)

Well here comes my take on the day. Noods has already done the facts so I won't bother with that.
Was a beautiful day with lots of sunshine and blue skies.


















Noodle wanted to wear these for the rest of the explore but I pointed out they weren't really suitable. 

















































There were quite a few of these emergency eye wash stations around the place - all fully intact - not a bottle missing.






























Was a fab day all round and a nice explore.

thanks for looking










​


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 23, 2010)

Cracking set of pics, Judders.
That pool was amazing. So clear and blue and inviting. I really did want a swim........pity I forgot me cozzie


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 24, 2010)

evilnoodle said:


> Cracking set of pics, Judders.
> That pool was amazing. So clear and blue and inviting. I really did want a swim........pity I forgot me cozzie



The colours were indeed quite stunning - I loved wandering round the place.

I coulda turned away to to preserve your modesty. 

Mind you it mighta been dangerous in there .... I believe it's deep


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 24, 2010)

Judderman62 said:


> .... I believe it's deep



I told you........I was only gonna swim on the top


----------



## ceejam (Oct 24, 2010)

Stunning pics there judders, love the one of the keys, so crisp.
Really sorry I missed this one, it looks fantastic.
keep up the good work fella.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 24, 2010)

Noodles you daft dollop - why did you put this in underground forum ??? :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 24, 2010)

Judderman62 said:


> Noodles you daft dollop - why did you put this in underground forum ??? :wacko::wacko:


Sorted. 
And I'm very, very sorry noodles to laugh at 'daft dollop', but...LOL!!!


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 24, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Sorted.
> And I'm very, very sorry noodles to laugh at 'daft dollop', but...LOL!!!



Cheers Foxy One.


In fairness Noods usually calls me that so just getting my own back on her


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheers Foxy. Dunno why I put it here now........mad moment, obviously


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 25, 2010)

evilnoodle said:


> Cheers Foxy. Dunno why I put it here now........mad moment, obviously



one of many


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 25, 2010)

Dont forget to post a shot up of you in those heels El 

Edit - oh B - I seem to have replied twice - mods can you delete previous please !!!!


----------



## El Supremo (Oct 26, 2010)

If ever i get down there, and they're still there - will do  Has got me thinking now what i'd wear on the day to colour co ordinate


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 26, 2010)

Gold sequins  Maybe Strictly could give you some ideas


----------



## KooK. (Oct 28, 2010)

nice report guys, looks like a great explore. We went looking for a quarry a while ago, but it had all gone and was being used as a dirt bike track :/


----------

